# PickEgg is paying people to spam us



## Stefan (Jul 6, 2011)

Lol, PickEgg is officially paying people to spam us (and other cube forums):
http://www.pickegg.com/pickeggblog/...es-promotion-free-gift-for-every-participant/

(learned about it here, but I think this gem shouldn't be so hidden)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 6, 2011)

I've asked Patrick what he wants to do about it; it seems to me like the best policy might be to immediately delete all threads that might qualify, so no one can collect, but I'm hoping to wait and see what he wants to do about it.

It's very disturbing.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 6, 2011)

YOU LINKED TO PICKEGG. YOU'RE IN IT FOR THE MONEY.
Those *****s, do they actually think we will let this happen?


----------



## Godmil (Jul 6, 2011)

Thankfully one of the threads has been deleted. So I'll voice my opinion again here. This is a shocking stunt, that is a slap in the face to the people who run this forum and the entire community. I think anyone who tries to take advantage of this offer should be IP banned from the forum. (if I wasn't on my iPod I could do another 5 paragraphs of vitriol but its tricky at the moment)


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 6, 2011)

How sad...


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jul 6, 2011)

I think jorghi's next step is to do that xD


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 6, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> YOU LINKED TO PICKEGG. YOU'RE IN IT FOR THE MONEY.
> Those *****s, do they actually think we will let this happen?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 6, 2011)

Reinier Schippers said:


> I think jorghi's next step is to do that xD


 
He probably is in on it...


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jul 6, 2011)

At least it was just one thread..


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 6, 2011)

AustinReed said:


>


 
I don't even know how to respond to that.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 6, 2011)

TiLiMayor said:


> At least it was just one thread..


 
so far, that is


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jul 6, 2011)

Let's just make one huge thread with everyone posting about pickegg, then all claim money. Make them go bankrupt


----------



## Hershey (Jul 6, 2011)

d4m4s74 said:


> it's just make one huge thread with everyone posting about pickegg, then all claim money. Make them go bankrupt


 
This might not work...


----------



## JyH (Jul 6, 2011)

Reinier Schippers said:


> I think jorghi's next step is to do that xD


lol


theanonymouscuber said:


> He probably is in on it...


That lol is lol so lol funny lol.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 6, 2011)

DOWN WITH PICKEGG! VIVA LA SPEEDSOLVING!


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 6, 2011)

AustinReed said:


>


 
Stefan = "real" weasel

PickEgg random spammer = the weasel-lookin weasel

Us = Charlie

LOL Just for jokes. No harm intended to anyone


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost to 30 replies...


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 6, 2011)

I just warned the TwistyPuzzles forums about this issue as well, hopefully it will be resolved soon.


----------



## Hershey (Jul 6, 2011)

Wait, someone already spammed speedsolving with a thread advertising pickegg? Was it deleted?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Wait, someone already spammed speedsolving with a thread advertising pickegg? Was it deleted?


 
Yes, this is how we found out about it, the thread was deleted and this one was created in response to that one.


----------



## Godmil (Jul 6, 2011)

That was someone from pickegg I think. They did it a couple of times.
Edit: Oh the recent one, yes deleted but the old 'have you tried these cubes' I think is still here.


----------



## choza244 (Jul 6, 2011)

Reinier Schippers said:


> I think jorghi's next step is to do that xD


It will be a good thing because if he do it he will be banned LOLOLOL


----------



## sa11297 (Jul 7, 2011)

choza244 said:


> It will be a good thing because if he do it he will be banned LOLOLOL


 
so funny! i think that he is Mr.Pickegg


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 7, 2011)

i got 20% off for proposing an idea


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 7, 2011)

Anyone who thinks a thread advertising PickEgg will last a week is stupid.


----------



## Forte (Jul 7, 2011)

lol it's called PickEgg


----------



## RaresB (Jul 7, 2011)

Let's DDOS pickegg. I can't believe something like this is happening within a community as close together as cubing.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 7, 2011)

Now is one of those handy times where I remind everybody about the "Report Post" button. It's located in the lower left corner of every post. There is also a Report Message button if you are spammed by private messages. 

Please report any PickEgg threads/posts you see, and we will sort them out as soon as we can. DO NOT REPLY TO THEM.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 7, 2011)

pwnAge said:


> Let's DDOS pickegg. I can't believe something like this is happening within a community as close together as cubing.


 
No.


----------



## Logan (Jul 7, 2011)

*Woner posting in a thread about pickegg saying not to post in a thread about pickegg... *I sploded*


----------



## Stefan (Jul 7, 2011)

ka-ching? (not sure my own replies count)

I just realized *speedsolving.com itself* is actually *advertising* this spamming. PickEgg has this banner here:







Clicking on it gets you here:






And clicking on that gets you to the page I showed in the first post.


----------



## TimMc (Jul 7, 2011)

Stefan said:


> I just realized *speedsolving.com itself* is actually *advertising* this spamming. PickEgg has this banner here:



That should be fine if Patrick agreed to advertise via banners but it would be impolite to ask people to spam his forum...

Just an FYI: They've shown an interest in advertising on speedcubing.com.au (via e-mails) but I'm reluctant to start placing banners on the site (free hosting, low amount of page views)...

Tim.


----------



## jiggy (Jul 7, 2011)

This thread is very important. Everyone should know about this. I think we should make this sticky.


=p


----------



## pjk (Jul 7, 2011)

Stefan said:


> ka-ching? (not sure my own replies count)
> 
> I just realized *speedsolving.com itself* is actually *advertising* this spamming. PickEgg has this banner here:


I have contacted them and am in the process of having them modify their landing page. If they don't, all of their adverts will be removed (that one you mentioned has already been removed). There is a big difference between someone paying to advertise and someone spamming the forum.

I'd like to reiterate what David said: *please click the "REPORT POST" button if you see a spam post, don't reply to the post. *


----------



## asportking (Jul 7, 2011)

Lol, we should make a whole section here on the fourms where people can advertize pickegg. If we got everyone doing it, I bet we could bankrupt pickegg.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 7, 2011)

Perhaps giving an infraction point (one should be enough) for every time someone responds to spam would be in order.

It's a direct violation and disregard of the rules.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 7, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Perhaps giving an infraction point (one should be enough) for every time someone responds to spam would be in order.


+1, good idea.

I like the idea of a longish IP ban for anyone making a PickEgg thread (or similar) - maybe something like a month for an existing user (permanent for a new user, of course), just to press the point that it's not something we want.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 7, 2011)

Just remember, DON'T TALK TO THE WEASEL.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 7, 2011)

jiggy said:


> I think we should make this sticky.


 
Kaaa-ching chong ling long ting tong!


----------



## Erzz (Jul 7, 2011)

So.. can Stefan get money from pickegg for this thread if it lives a week?


----------



## sa11297 (Jul 7, 2011)

umm, can we just make a thread for everyone to spam so we can get free cubes? or just create another site


----------



## Stefan (Jul 7, 2011)

Erzz said:


> So.. can Stefan get money from pickegg for this thread if it lives a week?


 
I doubt it, and I'm not gonna try. I posted it because I find this both bad and funny, and didn't realize the possibility until Ryan pointed it out.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 7, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Perhaps giving an infraction point (one should be enough) for every time someone responds to spam would be in order.
> 
> It's a direct violation and disregard of the rules.





qqwref said:


> +1, good idea.


As far as I'm concerned, expanding this to threads/posts which frankly are a disregard for any rule should be enforced.

I don't see why we let people (old users especially) post stuff that's just stupid.
And don't tell me mods don't see stuff like this. They do. "We just can't" isn't a very good reason for not banning a person for being stupid on purpose.


This is going out of the scope for this thread, though, so I'll stop here.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jul 7, 2011)

asportking said:


> Lol, we should make a whole section here on the fourms where people can advertize pickegg. If we got everyone doing it, I bet we could bankrupt pickegg.



How origina... ohwait.




d4m4s74 said:


> Let's just make one huge thread with everyone posting about pickegg, then all claim money. Make them go bankrupt


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 7, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> I don't see why we let people (old users especially) post stuff that's just stupid.
> And don't tell me mods don't see stuff like this. They do. "We just can't" isn't a very good reason for not banning a person for being stupid on purpose.


 
There are cases, perhaps, where it really is obvious that something is both stupid on purpose and has no value. But I think the biggest problem is that different people have different opinions on how stupid something is, and for that matter on whether or not it has value. I know I've made suggestions that other moderators have thought were incredibly stupid (and perhaps they were, although I didn't think so at the time), and I have actually felt the same about some suggestions that other moderators have made.

If you prevent stupid posts, you might sometimes stifle some really cool things. For instance, I would have immediately categorized the "The Uber Monthly 3x3 10,000 Cube Marathon!!!" thread as stupid (especially since it was originally "weekly"), but it's actually turned into quite an interesting phenomenon that I really am looking forward to watching. Maybe I'll even participate someday!


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jul 7, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> As far as I'm concerned, expanding this to threads/posts which frankly are a disregard for any rule should be enforced.
> 
> I don't see why we let people (old users especially) post stuff that's just stupid.
> And don't tell me mods don't see stuff like this. They do. "We just can't" isn't a very good reason for not banning a person for being stupid on purpose.
> ...


 
I like the replying to spam idea. I've already PM'd a few people in the past about it if I've seen they do it quite a bit.

As for stupid posts, yes this is a problem. I don't often see older users getting reported, and often their posts are on the edge of infraction worthy as they know what is and isn't acceptable. So I'll just say, if people have a problem with posts, report it. This will tell the mods that people have a problem with it and want something done about it and it will be more heavily looked into by the mods.

I'm closing this thread, basically to prevent any more of the inherent advertising that this thread is offering to PickEgg, be it bad or not. If you want to reply to the above stuff you can PM me or any other mod.


----------

